# Shows in Colorado?



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone going to the shows in Colorado February 15-19? I'm going to be at the Colorado KC show on Sunday the 18th to attend a Jr Showmanship seminar and, incidentally, to show Zoe.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I spoke with Betty in Gonzales, LA asking if she could transport my Beagle. She said she doesn't do that show anymore because they have a venue change mid-show. What is up with that?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna we won't be there but will be cheering you on in spirit! Please take lots of pictures!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I also decided to not go.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I work as an outside ring steward for Plum Creek which was the Friday/Saturday of the cluster. There was a falling out between Plum Creek and Colorado KC last year. Lots of bitterness and they did this on both sides. I am not in either club so won't even pretend to know what happened. Suffice it to say that as a result Plum Creek is now held Friday/Saturday at another venue and Colorado KC holds a match on Saturday and their show on Sunday at the old location as that show site "belongs" to them. 
I was told there are no performance events at the Plum Creek show this year so that means all performance will be held at the Stock Show center where Colorado KC has their show. Since I can't go Sunday, sigh someone quit and there went my rest day off, I am not sure what all is being held there. If anyone is going to Plum Creek on Friday/Saturday you can try to look me up but I don't have ring assignments yet so can't tell you were to start... I will probably have my Dandie Dinmont shirt on at least one of the days...


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

spindledreams, thanks for some insight. I think they both cut off their nose to spite their face. Can you imagine if you have a bunch of stuff to break down and reset up?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There are many of us who feel that way but each side claims it is the other sides fault for making unreasonable demands. And since we can only see the results and were not part of the negotiations it is impossible to say how it came to a head so quickly and um violently in not quite right but it was a shock for many not involved in those two clubs. It is a shame as both clubs are hurting entry wise because of it. Many handlers would come to the Cluster then fly out on Sunday night to compete in Westminster on Monday so the caliabler of dogs was very high. There will be more changes coming as the big show hall where the Colorado KC holds their shows is scheduled for renovation or perhaps even destruction then a whole new building put up.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am only attending on Sunday - there is a seminar for junior showmanship judges that day. I also want to talk to the AKC rep to see if there is any chance of renewing my conformation judge's license after 20+ years of being away from the sport. However, if it snows/ices on Raton Pass next Saturday, I'll stay home. This winter has been horribly dry so far so I'm not expecting a problem.

It's too bad Plum Creek and Colorado Kennel fell out. That kind of disagreement has spoiled a number of circuits over the years. I agree that it's cutting off your nose to spite your face. I volunteered to be the next show chair for Enchantment Poodle Club, so I'll get to hear all the pros and cons of our May circuit, I suppose.

Because I'm only going for one day, I'll stay in a motel instead of pulling my trailer. The premium list stated that parking fees could not be done for a single day. The parking situation did not look too good anyway.

Sorry you are not going to be there West U and Spindledreams. It would have been fun to meet other PF folk.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I look forwarding to meeting you. I always try and drag my Beagle friends over to watch the lovely poodles. Maybe I'll put a sign on my Beagle Star saying "My sister is a Standard".


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

"' However, if it snows/ices on Raton Pass next Saturday, I'll stay home. This winter has been horribly dry so far so I'm not expecting a problem.'"

So smart of you. I ended up on Raton Pass in a near blizzard. Might have qualified to tell the truth. Thank God - literally - my brother was with me. He talked me through it and we saw semis and other cars off the road as we drove along. It wasn't even safe enough to stop and trade drivers, though my brother would have been the better choice during that storm. We'd not have begun the passage had we known how bad it would get. That was many years ago.

If you go and things look fine in advance, I know you know to carry plenty of extra water, food, and blankets in the car .

Hope you can make the trip.


----------

